# Please tell me where to find the TBN interview!



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dear Folks,

I have been trying to get my hands on the video of the interview with Paul Washer on TBN but cannot access it. Searches on Google and Yahoo! have not turned up anything, nor has a search on TBN iteself. For some reason, I just can't seem to find it. Does anyone have a link to the video? Please advise if you do.

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## Richard King (Oct 30, 2006)

Is this it?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query="Paul+washer"


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2006)

Listen to the 2nd part for the interview - althought the first part is powerful, too.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2006)

It's great to see Cameron on the edge of his seat interested in what Washer is saying.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 30, 2006)

I had posted the entire show in this thread http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=16655 There were several reformed sounding guests on the show besides Washer. It was very interesting.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep, that's the one I can't get to - when I search TBN, it doesn't show up on their site. When I try the link you posted, it says it has "error synching with host" or something like that because it is trying to stream the file directly to me. Any luck finding a download point where I can download the file in its entirety and watch later? I'm not sure if it si the censors here in China or what, but I just can't get it....


----------

